# Free online portrait generator



## Ringan

If anyone needs to make character portraits quickly, you should check out Hero Creator 2.0.  I have found it very convenient for quickly creating portraits of my PCs and NPCs (especially because I'm not a great artist).  Version 2.0 is free and pretty versatile.


----------



## andargor

Welcome to the boards!

Thanks for the link. Heromachine has been a staple of many campaigns for a while now. But it doesn't hurt to remind us.


----------



## Ringan

Thanks!    Sorry about my redundancy.


----------



## andargor

Call it positive reinforcement!


----------



## Ilium

But it's not redundancy if they're now offering version 2.0 for free.  They used to charge for it and offer version 1.0 for free.

I just tried it and it is a newer version than what I've seen free before, but some features are locked and require an upgrade.  Still very handy, though.


----------



## Redrobes

I didnt know about this and its just excellent - very useful AND damned hilarious to boot !


----------



## sade

*you can also try*

you can also try the Epic Character generator too 
Nice outcome in no time


----------

